

My Safari Extension - Mindful Browsing - rbarooah
http://www.mindfulbrowsing.com

======
owyn
Cool idea. I think it should block for a day, then automatically unblock...

~~~
rbarooah
Interesting idea. Do you mean that it should block with no 'temporary' access
for a day to let you cool off?

